# Best False eyelashes for cateyes?



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has a recommendation for false eyelashes to be used with a cat eye look?

I like a criss-cross style b/c i'm not into the perfectly straight lashes
and as I re-wear them, it doesn't matter if the hairs don't look perfectly straight

I currently use Ardell demi wispies 
but find I'd like them to be more wispie/ feathered at the tips

any recs on brands & specific style numbers would be awesome
TIA!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm actually a big fan of MUFE eyelash strips....they last a long time and are only 14 bucks!


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Cherry. Less than 2 bucks, real hair, various lengths, you can't go wrong....


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I'm actually a big fan of MUFE eyelash strips....they last a long time and are only 14 bucks!_

 
they look fabulous... I wish the pictures on their website were more clear.

I don't mind keeping a pair or two of expensive ones on hand for special occasions but I tend to wear falsies daily. i'd love to find a brand under $5 a pair

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Red Cherry. Less than 2 bucks, real hair, various lengths, you can't go wrong...._

 

I've come across that brand on Ebay... they look good nicely feathered 
I wonder where i can get a good look at them here in canada

I found these on Ebay... I like how they are longer towards to corners... looks like a pretty good deal... they aren't criss-cross but at $8 for 10 pairs... I could wear a new pair every day! 

any other ideas?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 4, 2008)

Could you please post a link to that store with those lashes?


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)

In case you're still interested here are some pics from sephora...they may be a little clearer...Cosmetics, Fragrance, Skin Care and Gifts


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Could you please post a link to that store with those lashes?_

 

They are an store based out of Hong Kong

eBay Store - KK Center HK: Nails, Natural Lash, Eye Shadow

US $7.99 10 Pairs Black Luxuriant Natural Lash False EyeLashes

US $15.99  50 Pair Black Luxuriant Natural Lash EyeLashes

these feathered ones look really cool ... and only $7 for 5 pairs
(I'll probably add this to my order if I decide to try their natural ones)


US $6.99 5 Pair Black Feathers Party Make Up False EyeLashes M16


----------



## user79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Those last ones look _beautiful_!! Gah! *MUST RESIST TEMPTATION TO HAUL EYELASHES*

lol
Those prices are amazing tho!! Thanks for the link, I bookmarked it as a favorite seller.

For cat eyes, I'd get some dramatic ones that flare out widely on the end, so the inner part is relatively short, and the outer ends are very long.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Aug 4, 2008)

Do let us know if you find some that are great for cat eyes - I wouldn't mind buying some myself


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Those last ones look beautiful
For cat eyes, I'd get some dramatic ones that flare out widely on the end, so the inner part is relatively short, and the outer ends are very long._

 
that's exactly what i was hoping to find... 
one dramatic style for night  and one version that i can wear everyday

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Do let us know if you find some that are great for cat eyes - I wouldn't mind buying some myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For sure I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just put in an order for a couple pairs of these Gypsy 95 from MadameMadeline.com
I have a feeling they might not be tapered at the inner/flared at the outer enough 
but the density of the hairs look like they'd be good for daytime 
& I like how they have a black strip at their base so it looks like eyeliner


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 6, 2008)

Could someone post a link to the Red Cherry lashes? I know I've seen them on a website before but I can't seem to find it...


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Aug 6, 2008)

I know you said cheaper ones... but Shu Uemura makes a gorgeous pair of flared lashes which look amazing on!

They look somewhat like the pair you've posted a pic of. Thing is... (this could well be because I'm asian, so my eye shape is somewhat different), I've bought some cheaper ones that LOOKED very similar in style, but they just looked blah once they're on! They just didn't sit anywhere near as nicely as the actual Shu ones do...


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 6, 2008)

SHU UEMURA black slant!!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 7, 2008)

My FAVES for cat eyes are MAC #20 and 34


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *retail_therapy* 

 
_SHU UEMURA black slant!!!_

 
*gasp* i'm in love!
USD$20.00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor glamababe wannabe me
could there possibly be a dupe somewhere?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Do let us know if you find some that are great for cat eyes - I wouldn't mind buying some myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
so just to follow up on my mission...lol
I ended up ordering #5B form this ebay listing and they are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MODEL 21 High End Lashes Fake False Eyelashes 10 Pairs - eBay (item 150285390951 end time Aug-26-08 23:27:53 PDT)

they are soft synthetic, and a combination of fine tapered & thicker tapered hairs that are criss crossed. 
Dense enough to give a dramatic cat eye but still 'natural looking' enough for everyday wear... 
(lol... natural ... like how the old hollywood movies stars would wake up in movies with perfect hair and make-up)
$14.00 (including shipping) for a box of 10 pairs!

i'm definately going to reorder


----------

